# Beloved Cubby Passed Away Today



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I lost my six year old GSD two weeks after her birthday.

She came down with distemper and stopped eating. She died outside the animal hospital door this afternoon.

It was so sudden! I did everything I could to save her and in the end it wasn't enough.

Cubby was my first GSD and my baby girl.... she should have lived several more years.

She let me know it was her time. My dog loved me very much and my apartment is empty without her presence.

I'm feeling grief and also the privilege of getting to know her for the past 3 years since I adopted her.

Cubby crossed the Rainbow Bridge this afternoon and wherever she is, I hope she is happy and free of pain.

I miss her and love her very much!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Distemper at six?? I'm both stunned and so sorry.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Distemper at six?? I'm both stunned and so sorry.


Cubby stopped eating a few weeks ago. She kept drinking plenty of water but it wasn't enough. Vet gave ampocillin and some food which did nothing for her. She never regained her appetite and watching a dog die is a painful experience. 

I took her today to the vet she was so weak, he gave antibiotics and when I took her outside the animal hospital after a short while, she laid down, stopped breathing and her heartbeat was gone.

I was offended when the vet put in a trash bag. I'm going to get her ashes back and that will give me some consolation.

What more could I have done? She was here and now she's gone forever.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

At 6 years old I don't think that should have happened?? I don't know but I do remember another case and I do believe, that dog pulled through.

That story is uh long:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/416554-tyson-we-infected-distemper.html


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

How do you know it was distemper? Had she been vaccinated? If they thought distemper, why give her antibiotics? Sorry for the questions, I know it's a difficult time for you. But a 6 yo dog with distemper is pretty rare.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

A dog can pull through.

But sometimes, its too much for the dog and the dog just doesn't want to live any more.

That was the case with Cubby and I wasn't an abusive or neglectful owner. She was like my shadow and now she's no longer here.

I'm still stunned.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

NormanF said:


> A dog can pull through.
> 
> But sometimes, its too much for the dog and the dog just doesn't want to live any more.
> 
> ...


Oh, I am not saying you did anything wrong. It's just so rare. And so many people say a single vaccine for distemper lasts a very long time if not for life. So if she got it, after being vaccinated, it's a big deal. 

You must be crushed, and again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> At 6 years old I don't think that should have happened?? I don't know but I do remember another case and I do believe, that dog pulled through.
> 
> That story is uh long:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/416554-tyson-we-infected-distemper.html





gsdsar said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> How do you know it was distemper? Had she been vaccinated? If they thought distemper, why give her antibiotics? Sorry for the questions, I know it's a difficult time for you. But a 6 yo dog with distemper is pretty rare.


She was vaccinated three years ago. I don't understand why the vet gave an antibiotics shot. When I saw the vet ten days ago, I was told it was a stomach bug, she ate something she shouldn't and I gave nearly all the prescribed ampocillin. It didn't mend her. When I came in today, the diagnosis was distemper. And the vet actually had the nerve to accuse me of being responsible for her getting sick and her for death! God knows I tried everything to get her to eat again and she refused. As for getting sick, I don't know how she came down with it. To see a dog waste away is not my idea of taking care of a dog and I was at a loss on what more to do for her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

I'm curious why the vet let her go if she was in such bad shape?


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I mean, this is the first time in my life I've seen an animal starve to death.

I never deprived her of food and water. What is really strange is she would drink plenty of water but she wouldn't touch her food.

I don't understand why she was able to drink but not to eat.

And I wanted her to get well.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Oh, I am not saying you did anything wrong. It's just so rare. And so many people say a single vaccine for distemper lasts a very long time if not for life. So if she got it, after being vaccinated, it's a big deal.
> 
> You must be crushed, and again I am so sorry for your loss.





Jax08 said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> I'm curious why the vet let her go if she was in such bad shape?


I don't know if its medical malpractice. He wouldn't even try to resuscitate her after her heart stopped.

And I'm thinking she didn't get the care she deserved and she would be alive today if the vet had done more.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am truly sorry for your loss! The pain never goes away!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Norman, I am so sorry for your loss! RIP Cubby!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I posted a poem to remember her and she has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.

Cubby is in a place where she feels happy & safe and is in no pain.

And I will never forget her for the rest of my life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Norman, 

First of all, I am very sorry for your loss. I understand that you are devastated. 

Distemper is rare in a dog that has been vaccinated (unless the vaccines were given where they were not controlled properly) and in a dog that is 6 years old. How did the vet diagnose it? Did they do tests of some sort after the dog died?

I think this is very important, if you have other dogs, or if you ever have another dog. Veterinary medicine is a science, but it is also a practice. Veterinarians are partners with us in our dog's health and wellness, as well as in our dog's problems. They often diagnose by treating first. And they get feedback from us as to whether the problem is resolved. 

Here's the thing, most people do not want to pay for bloodwork and diagnostic testing every time the dog has a loose stool or vomits or displays some other symptom. So the vet uses his experience and listens to what you are telling him, and then makes a judgment using all the information currently available: age of the dog, history of the dog, symptoms the dog is displaying, vital statistics that he can measure on the dog, issues he has seen any increase in other dogs, etc. And he then prescribes medicine for what is most likely the issue. This works a great percentage of the time.

Occasionally, the treatment does not give the desired results, and then the dog should go back to the clinic and more diagnostic tests need to be run. Bloodwork, stool sample, ultrasound, x-ray, etc. Maybe the diagnosis was right but the dog did not respond to the type of drug and a different drug is needed. And sometimes, the vet finds that their initial diagnosis was incorrect and other medication is necessary. This is normal. 

The vets do not always get it right the first time. So you have to ask "When should I see improvement?" "How long should I give this?" "What should I expect?" Or, you should follow the instructions, and if your dog's condition worsens, or does not improve, you need to take the dog back to the vet. 10 days is a long time for a dog not to eat. 

Distemper is a virus. It goes through stages of mucus out of nose, eyes, siezures, brain activity, etc. I do not believe there are any medications that can be used against the virus itself, it has to run its course, but with IV therapy, and antibiotics to counter secondary infections, possibly other medications to deal with the other symptoms, you can sometimes bring a dog through it. Usually it requires hospitalization, so not something you usually tackle at home. I do not know why a dog with distemper would have been sent home, given only a shot. Did the vet tell you to take her to an overnight hospital, and there just wasn't time? It is possible that when he saw her 10 days later wasted away, and in an advance stage of distemper, he knew she wouldn't survive, did he suggest euthanasia? This part is really odd.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Cubby


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

sit said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> Sheilah





selzer said:


> Norman,
> 
> First of all, I am very sorry for your loss. I understand that you are devastated.
> 
> ...



No. I didn't learn it was distemper until I came there with her and she was so weak. Yeah, its not unusual for a dog not to eat for a few days but to go for a long period of time without food, that was unusual. Animals usually regain their appetite but it didn't happen for my dog. The vet didn't suggest euthanasia and she just died suddenly. I don't really know why she died. She was able to drink water but she refused to eat the food in front of her. I'll never know why she exhibited the behavior. That said, I miss her terribly.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It's only been 24 hours, the first week or two are gonna be hard .. sorry. 

And no you never forget them but the "pain" will go away with the passage of time. You will have your memories and one day you will remember her and smile instead of cry.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Alive in the morning and gone in the afternoon.

It just wasn't how I wanted the day to end. I intended to bring her home with me.

God made other plans for her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am sorry for your loss. Did the vet do any xrays? She could have had a blockage of some kind. As for the distemper, I don't know,,I DO know, my sister just titered her 7 year old papillion he was O for distemper coverage, yet he had a vac 3 years ago. So either the vac he had was no good or something weird going on. The vets said they'd never had a dog titer O for distemper.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is so sad. Such along time not to eat anything. Im so sorry for your loss of Cubby. She will be forever watching over you.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I should have force fed, take her in sooner, etc. I blame myself because she gave up the will to continue to live.

And then to watch your dog die, its not something I would wish on any one.

Maybe more aggressive treatment could have saved her but I don't have that kind of bank account to pay for it.

Given her illness and her attitude, I was out of good options.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Norman, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious girl. I hope with time the wonderful memories you shared, will ease the grief of her loss. RIP Cubby.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

*Distemper-Tyson*



NormanF said:


> I lost my six year old GSD two weeks after her birthday.
> 
> She came down with distemper and stopped eating. She died outside the animal hospital door this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. My pup was also diagnosed with Distemper, and he suggested to put him down. We chose to bring him home and keep him for few days until it's too hard for him. We fought together and he pulled through. He was also vaccinated but somehow caught the virus. Again, sorry for your loss.



Chip18 said:


> At 6 years old I don't think that should have happened?? I don't know but I do remember another case and I do believe, that dog pulled through.
> 
> That story is uh long:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/416554-tyson-we-infected-distemper.html


Thanks, Chip. Yes Tyson made it and he is living a healthy life right now. I will create a new post very soon about him.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

robeangyalchen said:


> Thanks, Chip. Yes Tyson made it and he is living a healthy life right now. I will create a new post very soon about him.


For the "present" yes that would be nice I was there back then ... post 102 of 370!

I thought that name sounded familiar, that was a long struggle ... glad he made it!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You guys do understand this was January of last year.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> You guys do understand this was January of last year.


Yes, I looked at the post date, but needed to reply.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

robeangyalchen said:


> Yes, I looked at the post date, but needed to reply.


Not a "criticism" just a note ... it happens often.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

There are so many reasons why a dog stops eating. But dogs can survive w/o food for over 60 days. It will not kill them.
I am not buying the distemper claim from your vet. if that were true then I would think there would have been more then a abx shot and see ya later


I am thinking there may have been a kidney issue or other organ issue. Possibly cancer.
Or She may very well have had a reaction to the abx.


It is questionable however, as you say, the vet didn't try to resuscitate 


When Gator came down with hemangio, or at least the first symptom that sent me flying to the vet to get the imminent death diagnosis. Thinking backwards, his behaviour was off, he was going off food, but would drink. This went on for a couple months or so. He would bounce back and then go off food again. He was likely in the early stages of this disease but nothing significant to warrant concern. Even if I took to the vet they probably would have suggested abx to a which I would have declined.
Blood work, yes. In fact He was scheduled for a massive overhaul at a vet - Chiro, blood, urine, poop and start adequen injections.
Then my van broke down so I had to cancel.
A week later he was dx with hemangio
Another week we were together and I had to let him go.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Cubby.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

GatorBytes said:


> There are so many reasons why a dog stops eating. But dogs can survive w/o food for over 60 days. It will not kill them.
> I am not buying the distemper claim from your vet. if that were true then I would think there would have been more then a abx shot and see ya later


Dogs CANNOT survive for 2 months without food. No, just no.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Folks this dog passed a year ago. If my dog passed a year ago, and I was still active on this site, it might be hard to see people still discussing and questioning the diagnosis, and what I might have done or might not have done. 

It would be nice if we could all be sensitive to when the dog passed, but once someone revives an old thread, it becomes an active topic, and people will often see the last few posts and respond like the dog died yesterday. Personally, I would feel like it is reopening a wound. 

I wonder if maybe it would be nice if threads about the passing of a dog be closed after a month, or a week of inactivity, understanding that we all grieve differently. 

It may be helpful to reach out to people who have lost a dog the way your dog was just lost. I think that deserves a new thread, and then people who are ok with talking about their dog's fatal illness can do so, and it would then be more of a choice.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

+sue. i said the same exact think last night that it's rude to bump old people's lost dog threads because it could bring back bad memories but it was deleted by a mod. seems like everything i post gets deleted these days. i'm not rude or attack anyone, i'm just honest.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Dogs CANNOT survive for 2 months without food. No, just no.


Aww well it's still an old thread. But it brings up a point. 

From what I understand, if a dog does not eat for more than "three days" you have an issue??? But people/winners in the middle of a "crisis" simple can't think clearly ... they just "shut down!" All they can see is my dog is "suffering" and they get trapped, in a "loop" .. they can't "think" .and don't reach out, until it's to late! That is sad ... but happens.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

scarfish said:


> +sue. i said the same exact think last night that it's rude to bump old people's lost dog threads because it could bring back bad memories but it was deleted by a mod. seems like everything i post gets deleted these days. i'm not rude or attack anyone, i'm just honest.


I am sorry that happens. I usually like your posts. I did not see the post that was deleted. A month or so ago, someone was doing this to several people and yes, it almost seemed deliberate. I don't know if this was deliberate or in itself rude, perhaps insensitive. Or maybe someone was looking up distemper and found a thread and did not even notice it was old. With today's computer capabilities, one would think there would be a program that could be applied to threads that can give a notice when you open the reply box: "This thread is over 12 months old, it might be better to start a new thread" or "the original poster has been inactive for more than six months" or "the person you are quoting has been inactive for more than six months." 

It wouldn't have to be put on every thread, but the saying goodbye and the in memorandum threads, somehow, it would be nice to be able to help posters be a little more sensitive, or flat out prevent it by closing threads in these sections. Maybe the original poster could have that power, to close their thread when they feel it has run its course.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Not a "criticism" just a note ... it happens often.


:thumbup: Thank you, i didn't take it otherwise. Not here and not from you :grin2:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

selzer said:


> I am sorry that happens. I usually like your posts. I did not see the post that was deleted. A month or so ago, someone was doing this to several people and yes, it almost seemed deliberate. I don't know if this was deliberate or in itself rude, perhaps insensitive. Or maybe someone was looking up distemper and found a thread and did not even notice it was old. With today's computer capabilities, one would think there would be *a program that could be applied to threads that can give a notice when you open the reply box: "This thread is over 12 months old, it might be better to start a new thread" or "the original poster has been inactive for more than six months" or "the person you are quoting has been inactive for more than six months*."
> 
> It wouldn't have to be put on every thread, but the saying goodbye and the in memorandum threads, somehow, it would be nice to be able to help posters be a little more sensitive, or flat out prevent it by closing threads in these sections. Maybe the original poster could have that power, to close their thread when they feel it has run its course.



I was saying something along those lines. Then my computer froze


----------

